# Mac Pro 1.1 + ATI Radeon 5770



## mojopsyko (21 Janvier 2012)

Salut à tous et merci de venir lire ...

Je possède un Mac Pro 2006 (1.1)
ayant eu pour projet de me coller à Final Cut Pro, j'ai vu qu'il était impossible avec la "sublime" nVidia GeForce 7300 de faire tourner ce logiciel, ayant quelques Quadro FX 4500 en stock, impossible aussi puisqu'il faut d'après ce que j'ai lu une carte compatible OpenCL. Bref, je me suis trouvé une Saphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 1Go.
Bon alors avec ça je devrais pouvoir faire tourner le logiciel convoité.

Vous l'aurez compris, j'ai acheté une carte PC et j'ai donc acheté Lion puisque d'après quelques lectures, ce dernier acceptait directement ces cartes sans flash ni rien d'autre. ET EFFECTIVEMENT, la carte fonctionne... le démarrage est rapide et elle est reconnue automatiquement. Contrairement à celle-ci ma nVidia GTX 285 EVGA 2Go de mon pc refuse d'afficher la moindre image. Peut-être est-ce dû à sa consommation car apparement on ne peut pas dépasser 300W de conso sur l'ensemble des ports PCI-E sur un Mac Pro 1.1 ... Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'à faible conso la 285 bouffe autant (si quelqu'un a une info là dessus...)

Bref, j'en viens à ma question.
Je replace la Radeon HD 5770 dans le mac et...
Dans le récap hardware de MacOS Lion, je peux voir que la carte est reconnue comme étant : ATI RADEON HD 5000, c'est normal ça ? pourquoi pas "ATI RADEON HD 5770" ???
De plus j'ai voulu installer 2 jeux qu'un collègue m'a prêté :
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 et Crysis 2
mais aucun ne veut se lancer, COD MW2 me signifie un crash avec une espèce de log dont je ne comprends rien et Crysis 2 me sort que la carte n'est pas supportée...
C'est magnifique quand même...

Alors voilà, je voulais savoir si cela est dû au fait que j'utilise une carte PC ou cette carte n'est réellement pas supportée. Et puis est-ce que je peux investir dans Final Cut Pro X les yeux fermés en me disant que la carte vaut pareil que la Mac Edition ou je vais utiliser un produit dégradé sur l'autel de la compatibilité ?
Et pour finir, ai-je une chance un jour de faire tourner un jeu avec ça ???

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, j'y compte !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2012)

mojopsyko a dit:


> Alors voilà, je voulais savoir si cela est dû au fait que j'utilise une carte PC ou cette carte n'est réellement pas supportée.



La 5770 "Apple" est supportée dans les MP 2006. Long article là.
Comme je n'ai pas relu tout l'article :rose: regarde s'il n'y a pas un OS minium (sur mon MP 2008, c'était 10.6.4 minimum pour que la 5770 Apple soit reconnue).


----------



## mojopsyko (23 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> La 5770 "Apple" est supportée dans les MP 2006. Long article là.
> Comme je n'ai pas relu tout l'article :rose: regarde s'il n'y a pas un OS minium (sur mon MP 2008, c'était 10.6.4 minimum pour que la 5770 Apple soit reconnue).


 
oui merci mais moi j'ai une 5770 PC... et puis je suis sous Lion

ou alors il faut que je la flashe ??


----------



## anneee (23 Janvier 2012)

D'après cette discussion, les radeon 5000 et 6000 PC fonctionneraient sur Mac tournant sous Mac OS X 10.6.8 ou 10.7.


----------



## mojopsyko (23 Janvier 2012)

anneee a dit:


> D'après cette discussion, les radeon 5000 et 6000 PC fonctionneraient sur Mac tournant sous Mac OS X 10.6.8 ou 10.7.


 

Merci de vous donner la peine mais il me semble que vous n'avez pas porté attention à ce que je dis...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2012)

Certaines cartes 5770 se flashent; lire cet article et tenter ! de s'en sortir


----------



## mojopsyko (26 Janvier 2012)

mouais, bon y'a personne qui répond directement aux questions que j'avais posées alors j'ai dû me débrouiller tout seul.
Merci tout de même aux deux personnes qui ont pris la peine de tenter de m'aider mais ce n'était pas ça.

J'ai finalement flashé la 5770 avec la rom m57705.rom de rominator et finalement tout marche parfaitement maintenant. 
Et par rapport à ce que j'avais demandé, apparemment une carte PC est bien reconnue et fonctionnelle avec un Mac sous Lion mais pas reconnue réellement donc pas de jeux (d'après mon expérience) et après flashage j'ai pu accéder à Crysis 2 et COD MW2. 
Pour ce qui est de Final Cut Pro X qui réclame une carte compatible OpenCL je n'ai pas pu faire l'expérience car je ne l'ai pas encore acheté, maintenant que la carte est bien reconnue j'y vais de ce pas aujourd'hui même !

Salut !


----------



## nicopo (1 Mars 2012)

Salut !

Alors ça donne quoi ta carte flashée avec Final Cut ? Ca tourne bien ?


----------



## WinMac (16 Mars 2012)

Bon, pour remplacer ma carte graphique ATI Radeon X1900 XT livrée avec  mon Mac Pro 1.1 modèle 2007, je viens de passer commande chez Apple de 1  Kit de mise à jour graphique ATI Radeon HD 5770 pour Mac Pro (mi-2010) +  Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard pour 298,00  TTC, livraison mardi.
J'espère qu'après avoir installé Snow Leopard puis ensuite installée  cette ATI Radeon HD 5770 çà fonctionnera sans problème avec mon Mac Pro  1.1 modèle 2007...  :rose:


----------



## WinMac (11 Septembre 2015)

oops! j'avais oublié de dire que çà fonctionne super avec Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard et cette ATI Radeon HD 5770  
Maintenant je croise les doigt pour OSX Lion ou Moutain...


----------

